# 300G Peacock Bass Tank



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I would start a journal about my new 300G acrylic tank.

It will house Peacock Bass, Pikes and Catfish, basically a South American biotope










Here is the piping on the returns

right side










left side










There are 3 returns on each side but I am thinking of only using 2 of them to get higher flow through those 2.

I have a 4' 55g sump but am thinking of adding a 33g sump and splitting it into 1 sump for each side.

Any thoughts??


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great, can't wait to see it in action. I think two returns would be a good idea, stronger directional flow to stir stuff up and get it in to the sump/filter.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Starting to come together nicely Kole...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

so what's the point of the return on the top rather then mid sides?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> so what's the point of the return on the top rather then mid sides?


Less possibility of backflow to the sump with them being on top. Each side consists of 2 returns from the top and one from the overlow. They all have shut off valves and I am thinking of shutting off each one out of the overflow boxes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a great beginning. I am guessing this is in the basement close to where all your old tanks were when you were part of CA?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> This is a great beginning. I am guessing this is in the basement close to where all your old tanks were when you were part of CA?


It is actually in the back of my Canucks room, thus the colours. I used to have a 102" projector TV at that end but gave it up for the tank.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

omgosh, what are the dimensions? Slick tank Kole


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> omgosh, what are the dimensions? Slick tank Kole


96x30x24

Thanks Kenta!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow whatta guy!!!!!!! im so jealous right now kole LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Outstanding!!! Now that's a serious tank Very nice, Kole; can't wait to see what you do with it.
Shelley


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

....sweeeeet! Drooooooooooooooooooool!!
gotta love that footprint. Way to go Kole looking ummm ...BIG !...

yea yea we know...you hear that all the time 
bill


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really envious of the width front to back and am planning to emulate that setup on a very small scale with a cube. Will you have substrate, or go barebottom?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job Kole! I feel so bad my project is lagging behind! I'm going to go over to the other room and work on it right now! Man, your plumbing looks so hardcore! 

PS. Do you have some floor leveling issues or is the picture lying to me? If so, how did you overcome it?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn!!!
That's a sweet tank Kole!!!
Can't wait to see this bad boy is action.

Congrats Kole!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Seriously massive! More pics more pics =)


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Such an awesome tank! I'm looking forward to seeing this one as it fills up.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i will give up a tv anytime for a tank like that


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet Tank Kole, can't wait to see it filled up and running...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> i will give up a tv anytime for a tank like that


Isn't the tank the tv?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome tank! cant wait to see this thing filled.


----------

